# Grub giving Error 17 in stage1 :(



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 26, 2008)

plz help me
my sys has stared giving Error 17 
when i try 


```
grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
```
it gives following error

```
Error 15: File not found
```

Now when i try mounting root partition using the livecd:

I dont know what is my root partition to be put in this command

```
sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda6 /mnt/root
```
what shud i do ???
My 
	
	



```
sudo fdisk -l
```
output is :

```
Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80060424192 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9733 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        1912    15358108+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
/dev/sda2            1913        9000    56934360    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sda3            9001        9733     5887822+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda5            1913        4462    20482843+   b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda6            4463        7012    20482843+   b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda7            7013        8960    15647278+   b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda8            8961        9000      321268+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
```

plz help me


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 26, 2008)

You don't seem to have a Linux root partition in your *fdisk -l* output. Did you format something by accident?

Or was your root partition FAT?


----------



## Flake (Dec 26, 2008)

Did you format/create new partition(s)?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 26, 2008)

Or did you run windows scandisk after it informed you of an "error" in the partition table.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 26, 2008)

Bull ****  my bro had fromated my ubuntu partition oh man 
actually in win xp i had installed software to see my ubuntu partition
he mistakenly formated this drive 

now i will have to install ubuntu again


----------



## Flake (Dec 27, 2008)

saurabh kakkar said:


> No i havent tried to  format/create new partition(s)? not tried scandisk also
> 
> all i rember is 1 day ago i mistakenly turend off the main power while working in ubuntu
> 
> ...


Linux / partition is missing and its really strange. Turning off machine doesn't change filesystem.

Are you sure that you have posted complete output of _fdisk -l_ command?

gotcha !...... Re-install is the only option now unless you want to recover important data, if any.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 27, 2008)

See past#6.


----------



## Flake (Dec 27, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> See past#6.


 I did notice that. If you check my last post, you will see that two of my posts were auto-merged.


----------



## wraj (Dec 27, 2008)

> dude linux sux..dont use it. how can anything be free and work perfect, use mac its perfect or if money is the issue try windows..whatever this grub u r talkin is an excampel of the same..things r silly in linux..



Will sure agree with this only when I get the serious answer of what asked below:

1.If window is that much tech marvel,I just fail to understand why it haven't been able to look beyond FAT and NTFS as Linux does it with nearly all the filesystems.

2.If GRUB is such an issue,then why Windows can come up with its own boot-loader which supposedly will have a rocket science involved in it.After all,u have paid a significant amount to be their slave.

3.And I hope its has been posted with all time brilliant performer IE or Safari against Firefox,Opera and other free stuffs which really sucks.

4.Ive seen guys running pillar to post and googling it everywhere to make run CounterStrike flawlessly.But if some Distro like Ubuntu refuses to play the formats like mp3 coz of the obvious reason,donno where their exploration skills and capabilities goes off.

5.Why iTunes havent been our darling against "buggy,ugly,resource hog,free(if u think so)....." Winamp and other free alternatives?

I respect other forum members not paying much attention over the sick remark above,but should have been stormed for this prejudice and immature suggestion.These are literraly the one who are sabotaging Linux success.




> Bull ****  my bro had fromated my ubuntu partition oh man
> actually in win xp i had installed software to see my ubuntu partition
> he mistakenly formated this drive
> 
> now i will have to install ubuntu again



This was the actual reason which unknowingly created the mess.I am damn sure neither Mac's Time Machine or Any WIndows utility will come to the rescue.But as you have paid some money,you better be seated with some hope still there.We are better off with what Linux is offering us currently.

This is neither my personal intention to offend anyone nor I wanna create yet another Windows vs Mac Vs Linux debate.I just wanted to prevent saurabh and other potential users to not to fall prey of such prejudice.

*I still have million and one reason to Use Linux against million and two reason to not to use Windows and other paid alternatives*


----------



## Flake (Dec 27, 2008)

Frankly, I don't care if anybody using Linux or Windows OS or any other OS but I do agree that nobody should post such sick remarks. Everyone is free to use any OS which suites his/her needs. 
Btw, I am dual booting.....


----------



## Rahim (Dec 27, 2008)

^Exactly.

@gambit08: Leave us to drown in this wonderful world of GNU/Linux I do confess ,It takes some time to get oneself accustomed to the workings of Linux.
If Windows is such a breeze then no forums relating to Windows should have ever existed!! Avoid giving such biased and uninformed comments plz

@wraj: Well said errr....written


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 28, 2008)

wraj said:


> Will sure agree with this only when I get the serious answer of what asked below:
> 
> 1.If window is that much tech marvel,I just fail to understand why it haven't been able to look beyond FAT and NTFS as Linux does it with nearly all the filesystems.



Windows geeks will have to answer



wraj said:


> 2.If GRUB is such an issue,then why Windows can come up with its own boot-loader which supposedly will have a rocket science involved in it.After all,u have paid a significant amount to be their slave.



Well GRUB is not so much of an "issue".
Read this tutorial *www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html
If you don't like GRUB use a third party bootloader like GAG, see this thread
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132#23



wraj said:


> 3.And I hope its has been posted with all time brilliant performer IE or Safari against Firefox,Opera and other free stuffs which really sucks.



I don't get the point you are trying to make. If you feel Firefox and Opera sucks it's your opinion. One man's meat is another man's poison.



wraj said:


> 4.Ive seen guys running pillar to post and googling it everywhere to make run CounterStrike flawlessly.But if some Distro like Ubuntu refuses to play the formats like mp3 coz of the obvious reason,donno where their exploration skills and capabilities goes off.



Mp3 is a restricted format. Even Microsoft had to settle out of court with the patent holders for bundling playback capabilities in their OS without their permission. As for games, yes that is a weak area in Linux. However, there are quite a few good non-windows games in Linux, and no, I am not talking about tetris or pacman types. I am talking about real strategy and fps games.



wraj said:


> 5.Why iTunes havent been our darling against "buggy,ugly,resource hog,free(if u think so)....." Winamp and other free alternatives?



Don't know, I use audacious on Ubuntu 8.10 (64 bit), which is very light.



wraj said:


> *I still have million and one reason to Use Linux against million and two reason to not to use Windows and other paid alternatives*



Finally it's all about choice, and I think Ubuntu and OpenSUSE have given a real alternative to users. There are a few threads to help users with easy deployment of multimedia applications on this forum, see the FAQ sticky in Open Source. Learning Linux requires *patience* and intelligence. If you lack either, and you enjoy living with viruses and anti-virus software, you're better off with Windows.


----------



## Bluish (Dec 28, 2008)

@NucleusKore 
I think @wraj is supportin linux


----------



## wraj (Dec 28, 2008)

@NucleusKore:
Sir,u have misunderstood my points till some extent.Will make it clear one by one:
1.*If GRUB is such an issue,then why Windows can come up with its own boot-loader which supposedly will have a rocket science involved in it.After all,u have paid a significant amount to be their slave*
With this I meant that what if Linux would have followed the same suit of having apathy towards other OS.Install Linux over Windows,you be greeted with a bootloader to make into either of them.But just install Windows over Linux,and you would come up a very familiar error.It would be much nicer to see Windows looking beyond its monopoly and giving some love to other OS too as Linux gives it to its counterparts(or contenders).
        And yes,I am too aware of third party boot loaders.But again,its seems to be Linux's or any third parties' attempt,NOT the one from Redmond.I would like to see the same concern from MS guys who cant look beyond their own territory.

2.*And I hope its been posted with all time brilliant performer IE or Safari against Firefox,Opera and other free stuffs which really sucks*
I with this meant that,according to him,Firefox,Opera and other free alternatives would have been a pain to use.It is because of them being free,as he insisted that "how can anything be free and work perfect".So as per him,IE and Safari should be a brilliant performer according to him.And you must be aware of the fact and truth.
      I took these browsers as an example just to make him rethink if he is using either of the above to make it to this post.
3.*Ive seen guys running pillar to post and googling it everywhere to make run CounterStrike flawlessly.But if some Distro like Ubuntu refuses to play the formats like mp3 coz of the obvious reason,donno where their exploration skills and capabilities goes off*
Sadly,u again missed the point in here.I meant to say that one would go to any extent to make silly and unimportant things work over windows(I admit to have used GAMES for this purpose,but u are free to choose any other time killers),but when it comes to Linux,does mp3 playibility really needs a seasoned Linux User to make it happen?Then why these guys use their same exploration or troubleshooting skills over Linux too.Isnt this a step treatment or some kind of apathy.
      And as for mp3 restriction and legal issues,I urge to to re-read me saying "...But if some Distro like Ubuntu refuses to play the formats like mp3 *coz of the obvious reason*...."
4.*Why iTunes havent been our darling against "buggy,ugly,resource hog,free(if u think so)....." Winamp and other free alternatives?*
Here again I raised the issue of freebies being more potent that the paid counterparts.And dont say that iTunes or WMP are free alternatives(MS too found itself loosing the battle in BUNDLING arena).As per him,Winamp should have been a sucker too as its free.But conduct a poll here in this forum for Windows user,you get the facts right.
     And yes,audacious too is my default player in Linux apart from Rhythmbox and Banshee.

5.*I still have million and one reason to Use Linux against million and two reason to not to use Windows and other paid alternatives*
The answer is hidden in your own given words ".....Finally it's all about choice".This is exactly what I insisted upon.Then why the biased and unfair comments like _"dude linux sux..dont use it. how can anything be free and work perfect, use mac its perfect or if money is the issue try windows..whatever this grub u r talkin is an excampel of the same..things r silly in linux..._ ???



> There are a few threads to help users with easy deployment of multimedia applications on this forum, see the FAQ sticky in Open Source. Learning Linux requires patience and intelligence. If you lack either, and you enjoy living with viruses and anti-virus software, you're better off with Windows


This is what he should learn NOT me given that I already realize the above facts.

@Bluish
I am not supporting Linux but supporting Linux users by trying to give the answer to their queries.And if this is a sin,Id also like NucleusKore to be penalised for his generous offering of service packs and meticulous attempt to keep this open source alive and kicking along with another volunteers(And I hope NucleusKore wont take this otherwise,AGAIN).

@rahimveron
Only you seem to have deciphered what I meant to say.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 28, 2008)

Can we PLEASE *go back to the GRUB Error 17* now ?


----------



## Rahim (Dec 28, 2008)

^The error is quite obvious. There is NO root (ext3) partition at all for Grub to find the stage1 file!! He has to re-install the distro again.

@Gautham:Off-topic: GRAMPS try kiya?


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2008)

@gambit

Gambit is the answer sometime  And that was reason to opt Linux among others


----------



## vinayasurya (Dec 29, 2008)

If you are using Windows XP . Boot from the Windows XP CD. Select recovery console . In the command prompt issue the command fixmbr . Give yes to the confirmation message. I think your problem will be solved.

This writes are a new mbr. It won't fix the grub. But your system will boot to Windows. 

Otherwise you can install Ubuntu back. Get back the grub and solve the issue.


----------



## wraj (Dec 29, 2008)

But given that his Ubuntu partition went for the toss,he'll in either case will have to reinstall the Ubuntu which will automatically put MBR on the track by rewriting it.


----------



## Bluish (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry for being offtopic
@wraj:
I think u've misunderstood me. I just wanted to point out @NucleusKore's( pardon me ) mistake of misunderstanding you. Didn't mean any offense.
I'm a linux user too.


----------



## wraj (Jan 5, 2009)

No Bluish,
I got the point of urs that you were trying to make...It may be my mistake where I just tried to answer in different ways or voiced my opinion...Anyways,I wanna be tight lipped on this issue coz I dont wanna be tagged as thread divert(Still Im open to all the arguments but in different specific thread.Here we've gotta follow some code of conduct).And I am glad main issue being solved.
Cheer Up Buddy !!!


----------



## Rahim (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes it has been solved since Post#7. Mods should lock this thread.


----------

